# glue to use on foam pipe insulation



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Gorilla glue will work but it may make the foam too stiff at the joint to curve smoothly. Pipe insulation is cheap though so it may be worth a try.


----------



## Lynn (Aug 23, 2005)

I was thinking long those lines. Thanks


----------



## Runfromron (Aug 29, 2005)

The adhesive that the pipe insulators used on the foam type of insulation where I worked was a kind of contact adhesive. I don't know what type would be applicable for the type of foam you are using, but you can get a tube of it (3M or equivalent) at the hardware store and try it. If it melts the foam, just cut off a small sliver of the insulation and try again! 

The brand of foam the insulators used was Rubatex (sounds kinda like a kinky coyboy!).

Good luck!

Ron


----------



## DIY Guy (Aug 8, 2007)

armaflex makes a glue for the insulation. I have a quart, and frankly, i think it's just plain contact cement. Get it from the big box store.. should be near the laminate for countertops.

Tim


----------

